# Shirvan, looking for a picture



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Hello,
Shirvan , 6017 tons, launched 1925. Built at Armstrong Whitworth's Low Walker , yard No. 1007.
This Tanker was in Convoy WN.80 from the Clyde 4 Feb 1941 to Methil, arriving 7 Feb. along with 19 other ships, including Bay Fisher.
Does anyone have a picture of the Shirvan, I have tried to find an image on the internet but have drawn a blank so far.
Thank you, 
Brian


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Brian 
Is this the ship there is a photograph in the National Maratime Museum 
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower#search

SHIRVAN (Br) 50.1 1925
Tanker
Baltic Trading Co Ltd
P24037 (5S) B 2-4 Oct. 1943 At anchor, Halifax N S. Negative
dated 4 Oct. 1943. The SHIRVAN arrived at
Halifax N S on the 2 Oct. 1943 and sailed on
4 Oct. 1943.
P24038 (5S) C 1939-1944 At anchor.
NB: This vessel was lost 10 Nov. 1944.

Ray


----------

